# Need book on sexless marriage?



## sneakypeaky (Oct 20, 2014)

I am in search of a good book for a man and wife (but mostly a man) on a sexless marriage? The book should mostly be for a man and how he can make his wife attracted to him.
Thanks
PS: There were two books that the man read already and did not do that much.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Check the fiction section.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And which ones did you try, and why do you think they failed to work?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

sneakypeaky said:


> I am in search of a good book for a man and wife (but mostly a man) on a sexless marriage? The book should mostly be for a man and how he can make his wife attracted to him.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: There were two books that the man read already and did not do that much.



The Paducah phone book was about as helpful as any book I've read... 

There really aren't any answers in a book , bottle, USB drive, DVD, etc. If you're in a mild case situation them the usually well regarded books do work relatively well. But if you're in a more heavy duty situation then books are the least of your concerns.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably lots of good books on divorce out there depending on your state.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

In all seriousness please check out Ted talk on sexless marriage, an eye opener to say the least.....in fact you should both watch it...good luck.


----------



## sneakypeaky (Oct 20, 2014)

Xenote said:


> In all seriousness please check out Ted talk on sexless marriage, an eye opener to say the least.....in fact you should both watch it...good luck.


Thanks. I will do that. 
We got in a big argument tonight. She called me names and even used the L word. Then she blamed me for calling myself that.
I'm hurting right now.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Which "L" word?

I can think of several that could apply.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Seems likely that the sexlessness is a symptom of bigger problems. Fix those, and maybe the sex will come back. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sneakypeaky (Oct 20, 2014)

Revamped said:


> Which "L" word?
> 
> I can think of several that could apply.


loser


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

The name of the book you are looking for is called Divorce and it's written by me.

If you read the sentence above, you already read the book.

Good luck


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

The Purpose Driven Life by Rick Warren.

A 40 day path to a better understanding of yourself led by God.

Comes with a workbook too!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

sneakypeaky said:


> PS: There were two books that the man read already and did not do that much.


Um, the books in and of themselves do not do anything. They aren't some kind of magical pill. It's YOU who has to do something. A Book can give you some insight but if you don't turn that into action then you'll get no results (except perhaps your wife thinking you're a loser).


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

sneakypeaky said:


> Thanks. I will do that.
> 
> 
> We got in a big argument tonight. She called me names and even used the L word. Then she blamed me for calling myself that.
> ...




Read Patricia Evans' books, starting with The Verbally Abusive Relationship.



If you have been verbally abused for a long time, you need to put a stop to it and reverse the damage it has done to you, before there is a chance to make a fulfilling relationship with her.



I am sorry you are hurting. Read her books, and you will learn you are not alone and see a path forward for you.


----------



## malcolypse (Mar 12, 2014)

I had this book recommended to me from somewhere
http://www.amazon.com/Sexless-Marri...7808287&sr=8-4&keywords=sexless+marriage+cure

It's in my "to read" library currently so I can't personally comment, but it got mostly good reviews.

In short, from what I keep reading/hearing, you need to work on things other than being attractive, you need to work on meeting their actual needs (and you being more attractive isn't a big need)

Good luck!


----------

